# why do people throw things at me



## pinkballoon (Jan 20, 2012)

I just moved to a very small high school with only 10 people in each class. Until today I thought I had found my place and was finally fitting in. During class I got hit in the head with a pencil and saw the guy that threw it smirking with his friends. As soon as I turned away from them a wad of paper flew past me and an eraser hit me in the head. I was too embarrassed to do anything and I didnt know what to do anyway.
What do I do to stop this? It's not the first time a guy has thrown stuff at me. I've never talked to this guy or any of his friends so why did he do that?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

hes prob just picking on the new guy assuming you have no friends to back you up if you do talk back he prob knows everyone there.

picking on the new kid is pathetic, tell your principle


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

u know what..!!! if that would had happened with me..i would have screamed..n yelled at them n did a tons of things back...just show them u have some self-respect..


----------



## pinkballoon (Jan 20, 2012)

I was going to throw it back but I didn't want the teacher to get mad cause that would just make that guys day  If I can keep from turning red tomorrow I'm going to ask what his problem is


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

ohh wait your a girl?? he prob likes you lol


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thats what I wanted u to do..i have often confronted people like this..i mean not this throwing thing type but with people who make fun n I always won..when I yell at somebody,they cant utter a single word..coz I know m right..!! dnt mind my words..but u must definitely ask what their problem is..!!


----------



## pinkballoon (Jan 20, 2012)

You would think we would be over the whole "throw things at girls" stage since we are juniors in high school hahaha well wish me luck as I confront him today!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

go on Sweety...!!! best of luck


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Sounds like a lame attempt of flirting.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

they're picking on you because you're new, and that makes you an easy target. if you want them to stop, cooly, but firmly tell them to 'stop being a******s'. 

that's my advice- i know writing it here, and doing it are two different things, but I think it's the best route.

don't take it personally- these people sound like jerks, and why would you value the opinion of someone who treated other people so poorly for no reason, anyway?


----------



## pinkballoon (Jan 20, 2012)

Today after getting hit with about 5 things I exploded out of anger and nailed him in the head with a full Gatorade bottle. Apparently I've earned respect for good aim and a mad throwing arm. The respect is not mutual though. I'm very surprised that I did that its not like me at all haha


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice but I really think the dude was trying to flirt with you.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I guess it's a bit late to say this but rising to things like this isn't always the answer. Most likely they were trying to get a reaction out of you, and it worked. I wouldn't take it as a sign that you're not fitting in, either. Some people are just dicks. Hope it gets better for you.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

That's awesome XD nice throw lol


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

pinkballoon said:


> Today after getting hit with about 5 things I exploded out of anger and nailed him in the head with a full Gatorade bottle. Apparently I've earned respect for good aim and a mad throwing arm. The respect is not mutual though. I'm very surprised that I did that its not like me at all haha


You're my hero


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

pinkballoon said:


> Today after getting hit with about 5 things I exploded out of anger and nailed him in the head with a full Gatorade bottle. Apparently I've earned respect for good aim and a mad throwing arm. The respect is not mutual though. I'm very surprised that I did that its not like me at all haha


Woah, good going, lol xD
He sounds like a douchebag. Totally deserved it.


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Awesome retaliation there, XD


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

He sounds like a snobby *******. I'd just play along or ignore him.


----------



## pinkballoon (Jan 20, 2012)

Things are better  he apologized via student email he said he was just messing around. I said it's ok mostly because I wanted to end the conversation :/ this sounds mean but I hope he doesn't continue talking to me I get very uncomfortable!


----------



## MiniKiwi (Jan 22, 2012)

If I was in the situation I would've embarrassed them
I would've been like "OHHEY I KNOW YOU LIKE ME BUT IM TRYING TO STUDY SO CAN U PLEASE STOP FLIRTING WITH ME FOR TWO MINUTES?!" either that or calmly picked the eraser up and started using it and turn around and be like "thanks I needed one of these" then smile  xD


----------



## Nathanst (Dec 19, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> ohh wait your a girl?? he prob likes you lol


Oh, please. She isn't 8.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

pinkballoon said:


> Today after getting hit with about 5 things I exploded out of anger and nailed him in the head with a full Gatorade bottle. Apparently I've earned respect for good aim and a mad throwing arm. The respect is not mutual though. I'm very surprised that I did that its not like me at all haha


*Wow gal...!!!!*


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

pinkballoon said:


> Things are better  he apologized via student email he said he was just messing around. I said it's ok mostly because I wanted to end the conversation :/ this sounds mean but I hope he doesn't continue talking to me I get very uncomfortable!


*Its fine..atleast he learnt a lesson in his life*


----------



## pinkballoon (Jan 20, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> u know what..!!! if that would had happened with me..i would have screamed..n yelled at them n did a tons of things back...just show them u have some self-respect..


Your confidence rubbed off on me  Gave me the courage to make a stand!


----------



## HeyImAnAlien (Jan 30, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------

